# H Samuel "Defiance" Pocket Watch



## Gray C (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone

I have just been given this pocket watch. It apprears to be either silver or stainless steel and the only other thing I can tell you is that it is at least 45 years old possibly older.

Can anyone enlighten me as to its origins etc


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Could you provide some pics- Dial,movement,etc..


----------



## Gray C (Jul 19, 2007)

Will take a few and post the pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

I had no idea H Samuel went back so far...it's amazing to think they were actually good jewellers once upon a time too...


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

levon2807 said:


> I had no idea H Samuel went back so far...it's amazing to think they were actually good jewellers once upon a time too...


I've got an H. Samuel pocket watch dated, by Swiss hallmark, to 1882-1935, and looking at watches on E. bay, H. S. appear to go back rather further than that.

[EDIT] According to Wikipaedia, they started in 1862.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm surprised there's very little information about such a long, established company.

This is all I could find.

Never knew that the 'H' stood for Harriet and the first shop opened in 1890

Chris


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bit coy about the Ratner "total crap" connexion, the History page :rofl2:


----------

